# my cat keeps running away help plse!



## Mouses mum (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi I have a very upsetting problem. Had Mouse for about 2-3 years from abandoned and very recently he has started to run away from home. Each time I have managed to find him (from help of leafletting campaigns) and brought him back home and kept him in a while. First thought that a new cat a few doors down had run him off as he was scared to go outside, but now not so sure. He disappeared about 2 weeks ago and after 3 days I found him - bought him new toys which we played with, bought a plug in feliway and things looked a lot happier. Started letting him out again and he disappeared again after a week - this time found him after 4 days. He isn't far away, however, he seems happy to be a 'street' cat grubbing for food and didn't even come back during cold and wet weather. It's like he's got amnesia for his home and the fact I exist! What's going on? He's neutered. Causing me a lot of anxiety and stress as I keep thinking the worse. I did wonder if anyone's feeding him but surely he gets more than that from his home, like on demand nip, food and plays - he's thoroughly spoiled but a very odd little boy. Any advice for a worried mummy?


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Ummm....how does he get out?


----------



## Mouses mum (Oct 30, 2007)

*reply*

He has a cat flap - he's an independent boy and normally comes and goes as he pleases, I am keeping him in a while now as it's halloween however, he is asking to go out and I'm not sure he'd be happy as an indoor cat. What should i do - compromise his happiness for my peace of mind or let him out and run the risk he 'disappears' because of the new cat down the road?? He loves outside tho'.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: reply*



Mouses mum said:


> He has a cat flap - he's an independent boy and normally comes and goes as he pleases, I am keeping him in a while now as it's halloween however, he is asking to go out and I'm not sure he'd be happy as an indoor cat. What should i do - compromise his happiness for my peace of mind or let him out and run the risk he 'disappears' because of the new cat down the road?? He loves outside tho'.


Hmmmm .... tricky. Are you sure the other cat is frightening him off? Have you seen any confrontation?

When he disappears is he always in the same sort of 'area' when you find him? That would probably indicate that someone is feeding him. There was an article in a paper once about this one cat who went from door to door in the same street - geting lots of dinners and love and shelter from everyone. Everyone claimed it was 'their cat' who just disappeared for a few days but always came back.

Cheeky little monkey! :lol:

Perhaps you should consider posting leaflets to see if someone else is feeding your cat. At least then you'd know where he is likely to be if he does go off again.

It does seem a shame to have to keep him in if he likes to roam. But cats can get used to being indoor only if you give them lots of things to do - cat trees, lots of playtime etc. I'm all for indoor/outdoor cats but if he keeps disapearing keeping him in might be the only option.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

That sounds like good advice to me, Melysion


----------



## Mouses mum (Oct 30, 2007)

*thanks for replies*

Thanks for advice. Unfortunately a lady with both dogs and a cat leaves a big bowl of wet food out on her property next to where I last found him. I don't know why, I suspect he's eating that in an emergency. Difficult to ask her to remove it as I'm not actually a neighbour of hers myself. Any suggestions? It's getting embarrassing keep asking the same strangers to look out for my runaway cat and they'll get fed up with being helpful soon.
I don't think there's a good solution to this.....

Has anyone heard of their pets not liking feliway pheromones? I only ask because whenever I've used them (twice now) cat has still run away (obviously with other circumstances too). Could it get interpreted as another cat presence in the house??


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: thanks for replies*



Mouses mum said:


> Thanks for advice. Unfortunately a lady with both dogs and a cat leaves a big bowl of wet food out on her property next to where I last found him. I don't know why, I suspect he's eating that in an emergency.


Your answer might well lie right here with this lady. You do most definately need to talk to her. She might be putting out the food specifically for your cat thinking he is a stray and he might even be going into her home (hence why he disappears). I think its worth a shot regardless of her not actually being a neighbour of yours. She might be quite relieved to find the cat *does* belong to someone


----------

